
Pros and Cons of Using XCTest for iOS Testing - carlsbaddev
http://bitbar.com/pros-and-cons-of-using-xctest-for-ios-testing/
======
hawthornedev
What about xcuitest? Any pros and cons using it? Xctest is really flaky
especially after the latest xcode update.

